# Black Bass and Topwaters !!



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

My youngest son met me for a little black bass top water action this morning. I'll never get to old to not enjoy a top water explosion !!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks like fun! What lake?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

These were caught Friday morning on Lake Kimble, it's a small 500 or 600 acre Lake in the Wildwood subdivision.


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice! Looks like a good time was had catching.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I havnet got to fish the "wildhood" in a while.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

It doesn't get much pressure these days and at times can be really good. Caught mostly smaller fish on this trip but there are some big boys in there.


----------



## DuckDogTrainer (Jul 23, 2015)

What is the lake record?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not real sure what the Lake Record is or if it is officially kept. I know of 2 over 10 that have been caught out of there. I personally turned a 10+ loose in there many years ago. I have caught several 8lbers in there.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratz! Looks like top waters & chartreuse dipped or tailed sticks were the ticket. How long did the top water action last?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

It faded when the sun broke the top of the trees about 9:30.We caught several after that on dipped trick worms and a few on the grass edges on a chatter bait.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks bud


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Great report looks like fun I'm itching to bass fish again soon.Bass fever bubba.


----------



## sewelljx (Jul 27, 2015)

Is this a public lake with boat ramp?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Its in a subdivision. It has a good boat ramp. I bought a lot out there years ago to carry my kids perch fishing. I have fished the creek that feeds it since before the lake was impounded in the 60's.


----------



## popknott (Aug 30, 2012)

love some top water fishin


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

You'd catch more if you changed to an Aggie cap.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

LOL, I'd wear a skull cap if I could catch more


----------

